# underground natural spring under concrete slab foundation



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Weeping tile system . very expensive. 
trenched all around the outside of home, With several running under the home as well, then out of the property to a ditch somewhere, a lot of work involved. 

Or a sump pump system .

ED


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

were are you located at?


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

What type of soil did you find?


----------

